# Anubias Tricks



## Kevmo (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi!

I was lucky enough to attend the AGA convention in Washington DC this year, and on one of the field trips I found myself in the back of the bus with some AGA regulars... 

Anyway, I overheard, and then participated in, a discussion about some clever approaches to growing Anubias without spot algae problems. They discussed some ideas that came from Luis Navarro's bag of tricks. 

Unfortunately, I didn't have anything to write with, and now I find that I've forgotten much of the wisdom that was shared.

I'm hoping some folks from this forum were there. I met a nice fellow named Phil, who may or may not be the moderator to this forum. If so, "Hi Phil!"

Anyway, other than "lots of water movement" I don't remember the other tricks. Would anyone here have the additional wisdom to share?

Forever grateful,
Kevmo


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Phosphate levels of 1.5-2ppm should solve your problems Anubias and Mosses seem to love P, IME. They produce many more leaves and seems more inclined to flower with higher P levels. Saddly I have never seen this inflorescence, will Anubais nana Petite flower submersed? (Sorry to post a question in your thread Kevmo) HTH


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Kevmo,

Yup, I was there. I'm glad you made it over this way, welcome! As far as tricks for growing Anubias without spot algae, you've got me. Current is the best I can come up with, but I doubt that's what you're looking for. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

In high light, the only trick I know is high phosphates.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Metal Halide :idea:


----------

